# ADA Garden Mat



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I think it is good to use if you are using a metal stand.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

wood said:


> I think


Don't!



mrbelvedere said:


> The Garden Mat.......made by ADA for use under their Cube Gardens etc.
> Is anyone using it? Is it at all necessary? I don't want to have to buy it, since I'm purchasing the 60-P, which is expensive enough.


I used felt from walmart in the crafts department, I paid like 65cent for 3/8x10 sheets.
Or you can use foam made for a floating floor if you can find a small piece.

Or, you can get the large mouse pads from staples, would probably take two to do it, but the 8x10 felt sheets worked fine for me on my 60cm.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Craig, I'll be sure to do the felt thing.

What exactly is the Garden Mat made from?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Don't!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheesh! Hehe. What is the main purpose of using a mat?

-Ryan


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I think it is worth it. The closest thing to the garden mat that I have found was at OSH, they called it rubber foam. It was kind of expensive, buying it rather than the garden mat for that tank would only save you a few bucks.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Garden mat looks to be made of neoprene. There are two thicknesses based on the size of the tank, IIRC. Traditional mouse pads are the exact same thing.

If it's a group buy, you might be able to get a bolt of neoprene from a fabric store.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Its a little different than neoprene. It is like neoprene but not exactly the same from what I have seen.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I have a slight problem. 

My stand, although very nice looking, has a slight dip in the center. Not even 1 degree. However, When I sit the 60-P on the stand, and look between the center of the tank and the stand, I can see a crack (very thin) of light between the two, and this can only mean the tank isn't resting well on my stand. The edges are likely taking undue stress.

The dip came from using a 20" tank on a stand built for a 24" tank. Normally this isn't a problem, but since the stand uses 4 metal legs for support, it created a point on pressure beween the legs, and caused the fiberboard to bend. 

Now, this is a rather small tank (around 17 gallons). Should I be excessively worried about the tank resting on it's edges? Because I am. Bear in mind I have not put anything under the tank yet. 

Because of the irregularity in the stand, what should I use as an underlayer? It needs to correct the tank/stand imbalance. Keep in mind I'd like to keep some degree of aesthetics here.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

The tank I got from aquariumobsessed required that you use Styrofoam under the tank or your warranty was void. Tanks that don't have braces will get uneven pressure points if they are put right on the cabinet, they are designed to rest on top of the mouse pad or Styrofoam type supports.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you so much Iunknown.

Do you think a series of mouse pads would work to relieve the stress? A normal mouse pad is what, about an 1/8 of an inch thick? This dip is maybe a millimeter or maybe 1.5mm at it's biggest gap. That's empty. When it's full it shrinks to about half that.

EDIT!: Brief moment of clarity. Why not carpet? I can easily cut it to fit, and it will be dirt cheap, not to mention not too unpleasant looking......


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

or maybe use something like car bondo (or plaster, or ?) to fill the void then use either styrofoam or something similar.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Carpet won't work. You need to use Styrofoam. I have a styro pad under the 29 gallon I have on our breakfast bar. The bar had a very slight high spot in the middle. I used 3/4" Styrofoam. The Styrofoam has the ability to compress on both top and bottom. This causes the tank to pretty much be self leveling.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I used the thin rubber from the hardware store that is made for putting under carpets to keep them in place.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

AaronT said:


> I used the thin rubber from the hardware store that is made for putting under carpets to keep them in place.


They also sell rubber that you lay down before a laminate or hardwood floor that could be used. I think I have some left over and so this is what I'll be using for my 60cm ADA tank.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Update: I'm using 1/2 inch styrofoam. Looks like hell. But it will do until I get a nice Garden Stand. 

BTW, ever try to cut styrofoam into nice neat edges? Yeah, it's impossible. Little pieces everywhere........errrrr......


----------



## spleen (Jun 17, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> BTW, ever try to cut styrofoam into nice neat edges? Yeah, it's impossible. Little pieces everywhere........errrrr......


Heat - there are low-output devices to supply a current to a thin wire to heat it up. Then, you just carve with it. Works well.

You might be able to find one in a hobby or craft store.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

New Update:

I taped the sides with thick masking tape. Then, I spray painted it a flat black. (I'm waiting to put a 2nd coat). Hopefully, it won't look so godawful now.


----------



## 415w203 (Oct 31, 2006)

my ada metal stand was being shipped last month, but i still bought mat. i used the mat on a drawer. the mat is a perfect fit. i love it. helps a tons with little drips of water. 

now with use with the ada stand? its a must. the tank will not be secured without it. 

no its not just neoprene, from what i see. 

the mat wasnt THAT expensive.

if your buying an ada tank, why skimp on securing it?


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, now I skimp because there is a dip in my stand. However, with this year's X-Mas money, I may be able to afford a Garden stand.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

I cut the Styrofoam flush with the aquarium bottom, apply 2" wide cello-tape to wrap the edges, put two double-sided stickers to the bottom of aqarium, attach the styrofoam, and stand the aquarium.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

I grabbed a piece of 1/2" thick of wood for $3 at Lowe's, used some rubber lining that goes underneath a laminate floor that I had left over, and used spray glue to put it on. I'm using a metal stand that doesn't have a flat top for the tank to rest on and so this was what seemed logical, and best of all - cheap


----------



## 415w203 (Oct 31, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> Well, now I skimp because there is a dip in my stand. However, with this year's X-Mas money, I may be able to afford a Garden stand.


when you do get the garden sand, id highly suggest getting the "drawer" or whatever they call it with it. i kinda feel like a idiot for not ordering it originally. i didnt see it as "handy" before, but now, guess what... yeah im ordering one.

just curious, which color are you getting?


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

ianiwane said:


> Its a little different than neoprene. It is like neoprene but not exactly the same from what I have seen.


In my head I'm seeing tool box liners. very close to neoprene. very thin. and about 99cents for a 12x24" sheet at fredmeyers. 
The stuff is pretty usefull. I used it to make some gaskets for my HOT magnum.
But it would work Great as a mating for a small tank. 

OR you can get the stuff that is for lining kitchen drawer


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Blacksunshine said:


> In my head I'm seeing tool box liners. very close to neoprene. very thin. and about 99cents for a 12x24" sheet at fredmeyers.
> The stuff is pretty usefull. I used it to make some gaskets for my HOT magnum.
> But it would work Great as a mating for a small tank.
> 
> OR you can get the stuff that is for lining kitchen drawer


nope totally different from that. The garden mat is aboue a 1/4 inch thick. Like I said earlier the thing I could find that is most similar to the garden mat is something OSH calls black rubber foam.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Ahh.. similar just not as thick and ridgid. *shrug*


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

415w203 said:


> when you do get the garden sand, id highly suggest getting the "drawer" or whatever they call it with it. i kinda feel like a idiot for not ordering it originally. i didnt see it as "handy" before, but now, guess what... yeah im ordering one.
> 
> just curious, which color are you getting?


Oh you mean the Garden Rack? Yeah, when you spend almost $300 on a stand you might as well buy the accessories. 

I'll probably get the black one.


----------

